# Ponctuation



## coketail (8 Février 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde

Voilà je me sert d'un mac que depuis deux jours, et avant cela, j'étais un fièr représentant de Microsoft et de son XP.

Mais mainteant ca me retourne dans la figure, puisque je suis trop habitué a XP. 

Je vous explique: sous XP, quand on appuye sur capslock pour activer les majuscules, cela active les majuscule pour les lettres mais aussi pour la ponctuation. Malheureusement sous mac c'est différent, ca active simplement pour les lettres, et je suis obliger d'appuyer sur shift pour la ponctuation. je voulais savoir si on pouvais y remedier, car j'ai acheter mon ibook pour prendre mes cours très rapidement et cela me fais perdre beaucoup de temps.

Sinon si quelqu'un voudrais bien me passer son msn pour pouvoir lui parler car j'ai beaucoup de mal a intégré pas mal de chose.

Merci de votre compréhension

a+ les amis !!!!!


----------



## valoriel (8 Février 2006)

je n'ai pas d'idée mais à part le point d'interrogation (?), le point (.) et le slash (/), tout les autres signes de ponctuation sont directement accesibles.

il faut juste s'habituer au clavier mac car que de nombreuses touches ne sont plus à le même place, notamment l'arobase (@), l'underscore (_) et le point d'exclamtion (!)!


----------



## coketail (8 Février 2006)

Vi mais même pour les chiffres faut appuyer sur shift et là ca deviens embêtant quand on doit taper souvent des nombres !!


----------



## valoriel (8 Février 2006)

tu n'as pas de pavé numérique?

cela dit, je pense que c'est vraiment une question d'habitude. je n'ai jamais eu d'autre clavier
que ceux d'apple et je suis dérangé d'écrire sur des "claviers PC".

en tout cas, bonne chance pour ton switch 

et bienvenue sur macG


----------



## coketail (8 Février 2006)

Non je n'ai pas de clavier numérique mais je vais peut être y réfléchir...

MERCI :love:

Si quelqu'un a la solution a mon problème c'est quand même mieux :d !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Février 2006)

Je ne pas sûr d'avoir compris. Tu cherches bien a faire des À È É ? 
Il te suffit d'appuyer une fois sur le caps lock, la petite diode verte s'allume, puis tu entres ta ponctuation.
À ma connaissance c'est le seul moyen.


----------



## coketail (9 Février 2006)

Non non en fait je veux simplement faire ? . / + sans se servir de shift voir aussi tout les chiffres.


----------



## fredintosh (9 Février 2006)

coketail a dit:
			
		

> Je vous explique: sous XP, quand on appuye sur capslock pour activer les majuscules, cela active les majuscule pour les lettres mais aussi pour la ponctuation. Malheureusement sous mac c'est différent, ca active simplement pour les lettres, et je suis obliger d'appuyer sur shift pour la ponctuation. je voulais savoir si on pouvais y remedier, car j'ai acheter mon ibook pour prendre mes cours très rapidement et cela me fais perdre beaucoup de temps.



Tu prends tous tes cours en majuscules   ? Dans ce cas, le problème sur PC serait le même mais à l'envers, pour faire les virgules par exemple (il faudrait désactiver capslock avant la virgule, puis le réactiver, ce qui n'est pas le cas sur Mac)...

D'autre part, si tu écris un texte normalement, c'est à dire principalement en minuscules, il est plus ergonomique d'avoir juste à maintenir shift appuyé et de taper sur la touche de ponctuation, plutôt que d'activer capslock, taper sur la touche de ponctuation, puis désactiver capslock...
Certes, après un point, il y a souvent une majuscule, mais, avec un peu d'habitude, on pense à maintenir shift enfoncé jusqu'à la première lettre de la phrase suivante et le tour est joué. Au final l'opération est beaucoup plus rapide qu'en se servant de capslock.
Il faut évidemment réadapter ses réflexes, mais l'être humain, avec un peu de bonne volonté, sait s'adapter à son milieu et en tirer parti...


----------



## coketail (9 Février 2006)

Je vais plus vite dans faisant capslock/ TOUCHE / capslock que en faisant shift. Sous windows 98 c'étais la même manière que pour mac, et je m'y faisais pas et quand XP est arrivée j'avais trouver cette méthode beaucoup plus évolué. En sachant qu'une seul et même touche avait toutes les fonctions voulu. Ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est que capslock active la majuscule pour les lettres mais pas pour la ponctuation et les chiffres, je trouve ce système bizare quand même. On dirais qu'ils veulent se compliquer la vie.

Mais ne croyer pas que je suis anti mac, depuis que je l'ai, je lui ai trouvé beaucoup d'atouts par rapport a windows et j'en suis ravie, mais l'adaptation est dur !!


----------



## valoriel (9 Février 2006)

coketail a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est que capslock active la majuscule pour les lettres mais pas pour la ponctuation et les chiffres, je trouve ce système bizare quand même. On dirais qu'ils veulent se compliquer la vie...


non, c'est plutôt logique 

quand tu veux écrire en majuscule, tu utilises toujours les virgules, points d'exclamation et autres joyeux signes de ponctuations. imagines le bordel pour quelqu'un qui veut écrire en majuscule et qui doit désactiver la touche à chaque fois pour éviter de taper un chiffre.

le comportement de la touche capslock est beaucoup plus logique sur un clavier mac


----------

